# Why are the old school easier going for so much?



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Example the Pioneer 9200, 7600. I know Alpine made a spectrum analyzer too.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Jibberish?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Covfefe


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just curious, what level of education do you have?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

$20 says his phone auto corrected "equalizer" to "easier" the thread title makes far more sense if it said, "Why are the old school equalizers going for so much?"


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

I mean i have a hifonics ophelia 5 way active crossover and 16 band eq. It goes for around $250 on ebay. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## SUPER_YOCOM (Nov 25, 2008)

At least the first guy did not start out with,I mean. To start his sentence.LOL
Yocom


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tis the internet. I do what i want 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## amb3cog (Mar 25, 2017)

Harsh!


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

dsw1204 said:


> Just curious, what level of education do you have?


Me is stupid how bout yous?

No but seriously the Pioneer DEQ-9200 have been going for a lot more then most of us would pay! I think a NIB ended at almost $700!

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, I think forums would benefit in general if there was no smartphone access.
Or maybe read-only.
For typing, I recommend a keyboard, connected to a PC.


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

jackies said:


> Yeah, I think forums would benefit in general if there was no smartphone access.
> Or maybe read-only.
> For typing, I recommend a keyboard, connected to a PC.


Thank Dr. You must be a road scholar!

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## white 450 (Oct 24, 2016)

SUPER_YOCOM said:


> At least the first guy did not start out with,I mean. To start his sentence.LOL
> Yocom


Dude! 9 years and we get to see the first post now. That's a pretty epic way to start.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

white 450 said:


> Dude! 9 years and we get to see the first post now. That's a pretty epic way to start.


It's called "the long game" and that dude just won MVP.


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

PPI_GUY said:


> It's called "the long game" and that dude just won MVP.


The power of the number three. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well a BNIB DEQ-7600 ended at $690!!! Not even the top of the line.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------

